# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Snake w/ foot found?

## redpython

only in china

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wil...-in-China.html

----------


## lk_holla

so bizarre! and kinda gross..

----------


## IguanaMama

Ack, I can't believe she killed it.  What a shame.

----------


## sg1trogdor

sweet.  must be some form of genetic defect causing the gene that signals not to grow limbs to fail.  They did something like this to chickens on a discovery channel show to prove birds came from lizards/dinosaurs.  they disabled the gene that stopped the production of teeth and I believe they made a chicken with scales or something.  Don't remember for sure.  Granted this snake is a wild animal not an experiment.  Pretty interesting.

----------


## icygirl

> sweet.  must be some form of genetic defect causing the gene that signals not to grow limbs to fail.  They did something like this to chickens on a discovery channel show to prove birds came from lizards/dinosaurs.  they disabled the gene that stopped the production of teeth and I believe they made a chicken with scales or something.  Don't remember for sure.  Granted this snake is a wild animal not an experiment.  Pretty interesting.


Is that really true that there's a gene for "no legs"? I thought the legs genes just decayed over time until they became unreadable.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Is that really true that there's a gene for "no legs"? I thought the legs genes just decayed over time until they became unreadable.


Well I am not 100% sure I am just using the info with the chickens and whatnot.  The genes are all still there its just another gene was added in the dna sequence though evolution that rendered (in the case of the chickens)  the gene(s) for teeth inactive.  I would assume its the same for snakes and legs.  I Will try to find that show so others can watch it its pretty interesting stuff.

----------


## panthercz

> sweet.  must be some form of genetic defect causing the gene that signals not to grow limbs to fail.  They did something like this to chickens on a discovery channel show to prove birds came from lizards/dinosaurs.  they disabled the gene that stopped the production of teeth and I believe they made a chicken with scales or something.  Don't remember for sure.  Granted this snake is a wild animal not an experiment.  Pretty interesting.


LOL, I thought the very same thing.   :Smile: 
Similar thing happens in humans sometimes when babies are born with vestigial tails. (Just don't let creationist know about it).

----------

_Ginevive_ (09-15-2009)

----------


## _Venom_

Amazing

----------


## Brewster320

> Is that really true that there's a gene for "no legs"? I thought the legs genes just decayed over time until they became unreadable.


Thats not something I was expecting to see. Very weird and cool at the same time.

I've seen that show too on discovery. And no the genes for legs and feet are infact still there believe it or not, they are just dormant or now serve a different use. On rare occassions the genes awaken and you can get weird animals liks this. For example theres dolphins with 4 flippers, chickens with teeth, people with tails, and apparently snakes with limbs. 

It is also possible to awaken the genes artificially in a lab. For example in theory scientist could turn a chicken, turkey, emu, or any other bird into something that looks like a theropod dinosaur with arms, claws, scales, teeth, tail ect. Weather that'd be a good idea is another story all together.

----------


## redpython

> It is also possible to awaken the genes artificially in a lab. For example in theory


in theory i could poop gold bricks if i eat enough capt'n crunch, but it probably won't ever happen.

theories are not fact until they happen and haven't we learned from discovery channel/animal planet with their  snake productions not to believe everything they put out there?

i am still a bit skeptical about this leg.

----------


## aaramire

Oh wow, that is weird and gross looking. I imagine it has something to do with all the polution in the water...

----------


## p3titexburial

Yeah... uhh... chinese people don't like snakes very much... they're considered unlucky--or we eat'em as food. Although, contradicting that is the idea that snakes are baby dragons so we're suppose to leave them alone, so who knows?

But I'd have to admit if I found something like that clinging onto a wall in my bedroom when I just wake up, I'd flip out too.

._.;;

Well, for example, there are cases of people growing hair all over their body as a remnant of our ape days. Or tails. Or dolphins having a pair of hind legs in vitro which gets reabsorbed further into development.

Even though it seems like science fiction, every living thing contains genes of what came before... so I guess a snake with feet isn't all that weird.

The fact that it survived so long is though...

Hey, what'd she do with the alcohol?

----------


## vinsanity

looks like a pokemon.

----------


## redpython

my initial and current thoughts are; it's fake.

----------


## branson

I agree.  That looks like a fake to me....

----------


## dadspets

very odd!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucas339

the genes are there.  they just have to be turned on.

----------


## Oroborous

That is quite disturbing....is it possible it was mutated by radio active waste, radiation, or something else of the like? I wonder if they'll ever find out...could even be a fake...

----------


## psycho

lol...one of the spurs turn into a foot

----------


## Ginevive

Wow. I hope that it is studied, and the cause found, if it's due to radioactivity or something..

----------


## TheLaughingDemon

That's disturbing... if I saw that thing in my bedroom in the middle of the night I probably wouldn't have killed it but i'd freak  out.  :Surprised:

----------


## filly77

It cant be a fake, its at the University so they can run tests. If it was fake, the people at the University would of known right from the jump. Right???  :Confused: 



PS
If I woke up and found that thing crawling around my room I can betcha a million bucks I wouldn't have killed it.. I dont even kill spiders because the thoughts of their guts popping grosses me out MORE than the spider! And I am deathly afraid of spiders!!!!! I woulda SCREAMED & RANNNNNNNN lol thenn call someone!

----------


## mooingtricycle

I wanna know what species it is.

----------


## Freakie_frog

I have a feeling with will turn out to be nothing more that a growth for some sort like a tumor or something that has grown over time to resemble a leg and foot.

----------


## filly77

> I have a feeling with will turn out to be nothing more that a growth for some sort like a tumor or something that has grown over time to resemble a leg and foot.


hmm maybe.. but there's leg & toe joints and looks like even itty bitty toe nails too.. 

Time will tell  :Smile:

----------


## Brewster320

> in theory i could poop gold bricks if i eat enough capt'n crunch, but it probably won't ever happen.
> 
> theories are not fact until they happen and haven't we learned from discovery channel/animal planet with their  snake productions not to believe everything they put out there?
> 
> i am still a bit skeptical about this leg.


They've grown chickens with teeth and long dino like tails in the lab before by adding certain horomones and chemicals to the embryo in certain areas. I don't think they've ever had chick like that hatch though because they take the embryo out of the eat and kill, dye, and look at them under a microscope. All the genes are already there, they just need to break down the genetic code and and figure out which hormones and chemicals they need to use inorder to awaken dormant genes.

----------


## Simpson Balls

Thats just proving more that snakes were lizards a very, very long time ago.

Daniel

----------


## Lucas339

> They've grown chickens with teeth and long dino like tails in the lab before by adding certain horomones and chemicals to the embryo in certain areas. I don't think they've ever had chick like that hatch though because they take the embryo out of the eat and kill, dye, and look at them under a microscope. All the genes are already there, they just need to break down the genetic code and and figure out which hormones and chemicals they need to use inorder to awaken dormant genes.


this research is amazing!!  it was an excellent show!

----------


## dapike1979

> Ack, I can't believe she killed it.  What a shame.


I agree.. On the wall?? hum no.. :Very Happy:

----------


## dapike1979

> Thats just proving more that snakes were lizards a very, very long time ago.
> 
> Daniel


Part Chicken maybe... :Very Happy:

----------


## twistedtails

You guys sound like a bunch of freaks from the National Inquirer.  Hey, for those of you who are interested.....They found the cupacabara, devil boy and a real life Bat Man. :ROFL:

----------


## Vypyrz

> It cant be a fake, its at the University so they can run tests. If it was fake, the people at the University would of known right from the jump. Right???



It's at the "Normal University". That poor snake probably ended up in a cooking pot and sold as a cure for somethig...


Maybe the snake ate a bird and one of the legs punched through and the wound healed around it...

----------


## twistedtails

> Maybe the snake ate a bird and one of the legs punched through and the wound healed around it...


That is exactly what I was thinking.  Leave it to a bunch of ball python keepers to think it's genetic!!!!!LMAO!!!!!

----------

_RedDevil_ (09-28-2009),_Vypyrz_ (09-15-2009)

----------


## Vypyrz

> That is exactly what I was thinking.  Leave it to a bunch of ball python keepers to think it's genetic!!!!!LMAO!!!!!



 :sploosh:  :ROFL:  :sploosh:  :ROFL:  :sploosh:  :ROFL:  :sploosh:  :ROFL:

----------


## LGL

> Maybe the snake ate a bird and one of the legs punched through and the wound healed around it...


If you look closely, the "leg" is in the middle of what appears to be a large meal...

----------


## filly77

> If you look closely, the "leg" is in the middle of what appears to be a large meal...


ahhhh good eyes.. ya know i saw that it looked like it had just eaten but DUH it didnt dawn on me that thats what it coulda been!! that sounds more reasonable buttt I cant help but think it would be cool if it were real!! wonder if/when we will hear more about it

----------


## monk90222

Maybe its a lizard missing 3 legs?

----------


## redpython

i bet its a snake that ate a lizard to big for it's own eyes and it's leg burst thru its side!

----------

_mooingtricycle_ (09-28-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> If you look closely, the "leg" is in the middle of what appears to be a large meal...


That's what I was thinking......


I would think that if it was born with the leg it would be rather deformed based on the fact that evolution stopped leg growth long ago. It could have slipped and let a leg grow, unlikely, but if it did I don't think it would look that good. Plus the snake would have died LONG ago had it really been born with that leg. Evolution always has a reason for things.

----------


## lillyorchid

> i bet its a snake that ate a lizard to big for it's own eyes and it's leg burst thru its side!


I agree. Looks like it's an infection going on there too where the leg is coming from.

----------


## JLC

> Evolution always has a reason for things.


Evolution has reason???  :Weirdface:   Very interesting.... 


 :Razz:

----------


## Dragoon

Such an amazing leap of evolution that it was quickly killed.  How amazingly useless.

----------


## MasonC2K

The more I look at the more I think it's fake as well. Well, not fake...just not what it's portrayed to be. I think the picture is real but it just a meal gone bad. 

Also, the lack of main stream coverage is suspect.

----------


## Laooda

"clinging to the wall of her bedroom with its talons in the middle of the night."

 :ROFL:    Aghhhh.....  Good stuff.

----------

